# New guy from South Florida



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Miami and Ft Lauderdale area... i currently shoot at ACE in Doral or Arizona in Ft Lauderdale depending on where I am laying my head... Hope to see some of you guys out there!


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Are any of those outside ranges?


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Steve S said:


> Are any of those outside ranges?


Nope, they are both indoors. Markam Park is an outdoor range in Ft. Lauderdale (actually Sunrise)


----------

